

Server room photos - ecaron
http://thedailywtf.com/Articles/Server-Room-Fans-and-More-Server-Room-Fun.aspx

======
bambax
At a client's (more like a prospect in fact), the "server room" is just a
regular office where they put their machines and switch boards.

Since there is no air conditioning in the building, they put an air
conditioner in the room, with the tube of hot air coming out of the door and
into the lobby. The door of course stays open at all times.

This company is in the information business and absolutely relies on its IT
infrastructure to survive...

------
Fuzzwah
The fact that I shrugged and said "meh, standard" when I saw these confirms
that I really need to be looking for a new job.

I do tech support for a range of small biz and I expect to see something this
bad once or twice a week. Easy.

Trying to convince clients that paying someone over time (so its completed out
of biz hours) to "fix" something which "works" is close to impossible.

------
ZanderEarth32
Having worked in a small data center, I can remember once or twice that we had
to improvise when an emergency struck like a heat related power failure of our
entire block, or a leaky roof. But, wow, nothing like this!Maybe a large fan
or two plugged in pulling out hot air and in cool air, or a tarp for maybe an
hour or two.

------
Udo
I've been to a "server farm" that was in a burnt-out storage facility. The
"walls" were welded wire mesh and there was a group of old rusty ventilator
fans attempting to cool a pile of hardware that looked like a piece of set
deco from the last Matrix movie. This was in the Philippines.

------
vdm
I'd rather see the OCD, state of the art rack setup.

------
dhess
Is there a site for server room photos showing off well-designed rooms? Kinda
like Houzz, only for networking geeks?

~~~
tumba
<http://as.reddit.com/r/CablePorn>

------
gm
Is it just me or is this nowhere near the worst? I've seen much worse over the
years, at least.

